# flathead



## HammerHeadHank (May 18, 2006)

Hi, is there a place where I can look at a picture of a flathead I think I caught some ,but not sure what they look like. They are brown in color have very few spots and about 8 and 4 pounds in weightThanks HammerHeadHank

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/PICT0389.JPG


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i thought i'd beat robby(katfish)to the punch for a change.here's a couple flatheads.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

heres a whopper i got last year, and also about the avg. size that i catch


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

this is a small one


----------



## HammerHeadHank (May 18, 2006)

I uploaded a picture ,Apparently it will allow only one upload? HMMMM

HammerHeadHank


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Those are channels not flats. Nice ones though. The pic downloaded fine for me.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hank these are channel cats.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Misfit, those flatties aren't even right. Do you guys have more look at night or during the day? I'm more of a nightime guy, but I know people catch them during the day. Just wondering what your preferences are?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Those are old pictures of flatties here is a couple fresh pictures from last week!! Who is that young guy in that picture Rick?? Nice fish by the way!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Caught the day after slim's hog  And man alive are they on FIRE! Went out last night and saw someone get a 15lber on a stickbait. Got another baby one tonight on a jig! I'll get pics up soon, it was one of the prettiest fish I have seen in a long time.


----------

